# electronic components shops ?



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello,

does someone know where I can get a serial 9 pin null modem cable in Dubai ? 
Is such a legacy thing that you won't find it in consumer computer shop anymore: are there any well-stocked eletronic shops out here?

thanks


----------

